
AWS Neptune: A New Vertex in the Graph World – But Where’s the Edge? - CJefferson
https://www.arangodb.com/2017/12/aws-neptune-new-vertex-graph-world-wheres-edge/
======
matthewvon2
While the article was interesting, I completely missed the significance of the
two code examples. The second example of creating a graph query in SQL via
temporary tables brings back some MySql nightmares. I was late to realize the
first example was a three line replacement with a graph DB. That is sweet!

------
CJefferson
I'm interested in Graph Databases myself, they seem to be an interesting new
direction.

NoSQL never interested me much -- it felt like just throwing something away
(relational), without really getting much in return (I found the performance
of PostgreSQL good enough for any purposes I've had personally).

~~~
neunhoef
NoSQL is a very wide field. There are lots of special cases in which certain
NoSQL data stores can help a lot. One of the points the posted article makes
is that native multi-model databases help you _not_ to sacrifice relational
and yet reap some of the benefits certain NoSQL data models (like graph) can
provide.

------
neunhoef
Does anybody reading this have any experience with the performance of AWS
Neptune? I would be very interested to hear about the performance of deep
graph traversals on large sharded graphs.

------
TequilaDemigod
Yes, where is the Edge

------
RamonaRolando
Interesting read!

------
allandubey
Interesting read!

